# Bienvenidos a MagiaPotagia > Preguntas frecuentes sobre la dinámica el foro >  Sobre el calendario de cumpleaños

## Pulgas

Mucho me temo que el calendario se nos acabé en diciembre de 2011, así que ahora no consta quiénes cumplen años.
¿Hay alguna posibilidad de ampliarlo?
Me sigue pareciendo simpático eso de poder felicitar a los compañeros  :Wink1:

----------


## Iban

Por supuesto: a la lista de tareas urgentes.

Gracias Pulgas.

----------


## Ming

+1 Pulgas

----------

